# Seeing improvement after 30 days



## Kansas Educator (Dec 6, 2008)

I started the IBS 100 30 days ago and have done it faithfully according to schedule. It is wonderfully relaxing and I look forward to doing it every day -- it doesn't seem like a chore at all! Best of all, I am seeing substantial less pain with my IBS-C in only 30 days. I got through Thanksgiving with very little difficulty and have been regular every day. I'm even finding that I can "cheat" just a bit with foods that were setting things off badly before. If it's working this well after 30 days, I can't wait until I have used it for the entire 100! Thanks Mike for giving me my life and joy back so quickly!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thank you for sharing your encouraging comments! This is wonderful and I hope it continues... all the best to you!


----------

